# Chatroom



## Dimitrius

I was wondering if there's any possibility of adding a chatroom to the website. I know it'd be fun to talk to a lot of the members here on a more personal basis.  It'd be a fun place to hang out during class, as well.


----------



## Poppyseed

I agree that would be nice! Would certainly add to the constant chat ringing I have on another chat I frequent though >_>


----------



## JennieLove

I have been waiting for the day this place got a chatroom! That would be so much fun!


----------



## Stephanie

that would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Nazarath

sounds like a fantastic idea!!


----------



## Zach

I know how to get a chatroom, if nobody here does.  It's a great idea, it could get us all closer together!


----------



## Matt

I think We NEED one.Then We could talk A LOT Easier. 
I wanna ask SO Many Questions but It is Kinda Slow on this Forum.


----------



## Night

Well, ratman's rarely here, so I don't think this hope will ever get filled, unfortunately! Even though it would be a great tool to use with newbies so we could get information to them faster.


----------



## Taru

Yeah, I know there are a lot of conversations that would go much smoother on here if they could be had live rather then through the message board style, I think a lot of problems would be solved a lot easier that way. Perhaps someone could make a chatroom and then post a link on here, even if it isn't directly on this site I think it would be a good idea. I think that a lot of people here would willing to go to another site to chat...

Emy


----------



## Matt

i have one on my website. we can use that.


----------



## Sky14

I agree this forum and it's users could benifit by having a chatroom!!!


----------



## Sky14

Hello? Mods? Any reply?


----------



## camel24j

i think the mods are hiding on this one lol. another forum i belong to has chat once a week thats it thou well you can go to it anytime but no one is there lol


----------



## Sky14

That's an idea! Get a chatroom and have a day or 2 a week that everyone can get together and talk! I really like that idea! 

Oh and Mods some input would be nice!


----------



## twitch

we cannot add things to the board other then stickies, annoucements and our moderating skills to keep everything happy and pg rated. ratman is responsible for adding new sections or chat rooms. we were not ignoring you, there is just nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Sky14

Could you talk to ratman? Please.


----------



## twitch

i'l tell him to read the thread but its been here for so long now that i'm fairly sure he would have read about it anyway. in any case i'll send him to it.


----------



## cjshrader

I'd also like to throw in my vote for a chat. I know there are sites like this one: http://www.userplane.com/webchat/ which will throw in a free, ad-supported chat. There might be some cleaner ones out there too.

The benefit of course is that this should be very little work for Ratman to set up if he chooses to go with an off-site chat service.


----------



## Sky14

Thanks twitch.


----------



## ambernd

A chatroom would be UHMAZING with a capital UH...lol.... that it a great idea things would go so much easier and quicker.... my vote is in = )


----------



## twitch

the offical postition at this time is that a chatroom is not needed. it will however be considered for a later time.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

*sigh* |)


----------



## RFAdmin

i will look into getting a chat room for the site. i will report back here with what i come up with.


----------

